# FAC - October 2013



## Marchwind

Is it just me or did the month of September fly by really, really fast? August too for that matter. I was listening to the radio the other day and they were talking about the World Series and I remember thinking, why are they talking about this so early? Then I realized it was the middle of Sept. 

This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). We use this space to come together and talk about all things in our lives, not just the fiber related stuff. If you are new to the Fiber Forum please take the time to introduce yourself. You can do it here or start a thread of your own. If you prefer to sit in the back of the room and just watch and read, that's fine. But we would all love it if you would take the time and tell us about yourself. You are under no obligation to post but we do like to know who we are talking to. If you ever need help with anything please do NOT hesitate to ask. There is nothing that we consider a "stupid question", we all started at the beginning. There are no or very, very few absolutes in the fiber arts, so be prepared to get lots of advice, some of it may differ . Remember we LOVE photographs. You don't have to be an expert at photography, just post a photo. It really helps to motivate people and inspire them. It also helps if you have a question about something if you can post a photo of it or provide a link to what you are talking about. Lastly, enjoy the forum.

The wifi is back up at work so I hope to be around a bit more. I have been busy with my spinning contracts from the Spin a Pound, Get a Pound (SAPGAP) group on FB. I finished my first contract and am now working on my second one. This one is going much faster sigce it isn't spinning up as fine as the last batch. Then I have several pounds of an Angora, Merino, Alpaca blend that is to be spun up very find to be use for weaving. So I'm busy. I also have my own stuff to spin and knit. I still have not settled on a sweater pattern for my DIL's sweater. There is one I found that I do like but the yarn I spun is too fine. I could always cable ply what I have and spin more. Then I have to dye it.

Today I'm supposed to have my interview for my redo of my background check. It's been 10 years since started this job so I guess they have to make sure I'm still an okay person :happy2: I'm supposed to meet with this guy from the FBI at 8:30 this morning but now that the government has shut down I don't know if it will happen.

Hope everyone is ready of the cooler weather with big stashes to play with.


----------



## hercsmama

OK, I know I've been a bit busy lately, but forget September, where in heck did October go?:run:


----------



## Lythrum

It was early, really, really early. 

I started this weekend on the most complex project that I have done to date - knitting a cardigan for my daughter. I love sweaters, and would like to make some for myself one of these days. But she needs some sweaters for school, and soon, so I am rising to the challenge. It is the Cricket pattern, and I am making it red, which is her favorite color.


----------



## Two Tracks

November already!!...Does this mean I have to put my rams with the ewes now for April lambs? Hee hee


----------



## BlueberryChick

Did I sleep through October?!

Nooooo!! That means I missed SAFF!


----------



## Kris in MI

Wow, Marchwind, you must really be in a hurry for firearm deer season to get here! And my dh was so looking forward to bowhunting in October (actually, he's out back in the woods at this moment).

Lythrum, thanks to you now I have another project to do--that sweater is so cute I just put it in my favorites on ravelry and must, must, must make it for my grandbaby! Although it will be summer in SC before she's in a size 2T, so I guess I have time to make a few more pair of socks first. :sing:


----------



## Forerunner

November is good. :grin:

MW.....are you sure you couldn't spin that merino/alpaca/angora stuff in a medium bulky and just send it this way when you're finished ? :bowtie:


----------



## Taylor R.

I've gotten quite a few projects done in the last few weeks, one for every member of the family aside from myself plus a few little extras. Here are my latest projects. The little guy's is done in Cascade 220 superwash and hubs' is Cascade 128 (great sale at my LYS!). It's now time to get started on Christmas presents (well...after I finish hats for both girls).

I'm considering opening an Etsy shop to help support my fibery addiction. Must they have a distinct theme? My crafty repertoire is quite eclectic.


----------



## Pearl B

Where does the time go? No wonder it's so cold in the mornings.
Still had to run the swamp cooler awhile yesterday. This is the time of year it's nice to live here.

Happy October Everyone!


----------



## Marchwind

Hahahahaha that's what I get for writing a post so early in the morning. At least I was able to correct it without deleting the whole thread


----------



## BlueberryChick

Taylor, an Etsy shop doesn't have to have a theme, as long as all the items listed follow their rules (handmade by you, vintage--20 years+, or supplies).

You'll probably find that your shop has a cohesive look, just because it reflects your taste. I say, go for it! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## weever

Hi, my name is Lona (rhymes with Donna). I live on a farm in Michigan, where we raise sheep and organic dry beans. If I had free time, I would like to use it to read, crochet, learn to knit (continental), and weave. 

Thought I should reintroduce myself, as I've been scarce lately.


----------



## Miz Mary

Welcome Weever !! This is a great bunch of gals here ! What kind of sheep do you have ?!


----------



## weever

Thanks, Miz Mary. We have both Suffolk sheep (think 4H and county fairs) and Polypay sheep. No, Polypays do not grow polyester wool. Hahaha. I've heard that question a few too many times. Polypay is a US breed from Finn, Dorset, Targhee and Ramboillet (not sure I spelled that one correctly). Good for both meat and wool.


----------



## frazzlehead

Hey Weever, you have the same name as me - only with the other spelling! (I am Lonna - also pronounced like Donna.) 

Welcome back!


----------



## Marchwind

LOL Weever! Glad you could join us this month . You really have been missed. I know you all are busy with thee farm stuff, and building, and farmer's markets. Hope you have a chance to slow down so you can do all the things you want to.


----------



## bergere

Ended up buying 25 more chicks.... very lively and fun. 
Also ended up with three turkey's that think they are people and bark like dogs when they are excited.. LOL

The new Finn ewe... she is sooo sweet. 
Drooling over her fleece, not sure if it is quite long enough to shear but its getting close!

Was hoping to get the Frost free water lines in, before winter sets in this year. Not sure if it will happen, but it would make winter chores easier.

Spinning yarn, working on Art and lots and lots of farm chores.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Taylor, what adorable faces you have to crochet hats for! Those are great~ one of these days I am gonna pick up my crochet hook for something besides weaving in ends!


----------



## Taylor R.

Hehe, hats are easy. I had to switch patterns half-way through my son's when I realized that though the pattern may be sized for a 5 year old, my son's head isn't the size of a five year old's. The one he wanted had ear flaps and the whole bit, and though I can adjust just the plain ol' beanie without issue, those earflaps were a different story.


----------



## hercsmama

Weever, nice to see you back!!
Taylor, to cute on those hats, very nice work.:clap:
Bergere, pictures pleas of all the critters!!

Well now, as ya'll already know, my dad is moved in. It's going to be a challenge, no doubt about that. He has really gone down hill since I last saw him. totally dependent for all his personal care, but still stubborn as a buck in rut. He is so worried I'm going to put him back in the nursing home though, so he is behaving pretty well, although I hate that he is worried about that. It makes the guilt I've had over the whole thing alot more intense, I'm not going to lie.:awh:
But at least he is home now, right?
As far as fiber things, well I managed to cast on the sweater that never ends front piece, we'll see if I can focus on it long enough to finish it this year. :smack


----------



## Pearl B

Hi Weever, it's good to hear from you again!
Targhee is my absolute hands down favorite fiber. I love the stuff.

Taylor, you have an adorable family! Your hats are pretty cool too :clap:
Good luck with the Etsy store. :happy: I'm thinking of doing something like that too.

Bergere, yes,pics of the critters. Especially the baby chicks. Lucky you, baby chicks are so much fun, & so cute.

Hercsmama, that is so sweet of you to be taking care of your father! I'm glad he's getting settled in. I bet you will be happy you decided to do this!

I'm spinning some Mountain Colors. I'm going to make another sweater like the last one. It was a fun knit.

Tomorrow is gonna be a good day. I got my Amazon prime back. A bunch of stuff is gonna be delivered!
A 2nd hot plate for my wool cleaning set-up. Also new laptop. Goodbye auto correct spelling on the kindle. I do like my kindle, just not as a replacement laptop.
Also my 5 pitch combs & blending shackle, those aren't from Amazon.
I can't wait to get those. :spinsmiley: Plus I have a much better idea now how to get my wool clean.
I got a few more finishes coming! This is the best time of the year to get that done. Not to hot or cold.
So have my schedule cleared for much fiber fun :clap:


----------



## ejagno

My how the weeks are flying by. I could certainly do without this past week but it is really ending on a fantastic note. 

I've had fur babies (kittens/cats) since the day I was born 52 years ago. My mom loves cats. The past 7 months is the first time in my life I've been without a cat since mine died of old age. This morning I'm heading out to get me a brand new baby kitten. My nieces cat had babies and I get one. The one I want is black and white with the brightest blue eyes. I still haven't thought of a name yet. I'm so thrilled I can't stand myself. I went shopping tonight and picked up a carrier, food, potty supplies and toys for the new addition to our family.

LOL, now all of my yarn will have that extra "fiber" added.


----------



## Marchwind

Make sure you take pictures. Just a word, an FYI. If the kitty has white ears as well as the blue eyes, there is a good chance it is deaf. Nothing wrong with that, but you would need to know.

I love the babies so sweet. I volunteer at our local pound taking photos of the animals for Pet Finder. There are tons of babies there I got to cuddle with most of them.


----------



## IowaLez

I always knew it as pure white cats with blue eyes that are born deaf, as I had one born to my pure white persian cat, years ago. The father was a burmese (I think it was) cross and looked like a siamese, but darker. 3 kittens were all white, only one with blue eyes that stayed blue. The deaf one did go to a wonderful home and was kept safe with his disability, by a responsible family (lawyer, large plush home). The 4th kitten was a long haired version of his daddy with blue eyes.

If the kitty has any color on it, it should be fine.

Congrats on getting a new Furbaby, I hope you have a long and lovely love affair with the sweet little darling! And pics are required when you get him or her home.


----------



## Pearl B

Congrats on the new furbaby & yes, pics please!


----------



## BlueberryChick

I'm hoping this photo has uploaded. It's a pic of my very first socks!


----------



## hercsmama

I've never heard that about white cats. I've had two, pure white with blue eyes, neither one was deaf though. I also have had an albino Siamese, seriously she was gorgeous!
Pure white with pink eyes, bless her heart she lived to be 17 yo the other two were sisters and only made it to 13 and almost 15.


----------



## Lythrum

BlueberryChick said:


> I'm hoping this photo has uploaded. It's a pic of my very first socks!


Congratulations!! That first pair of socks feels like such an accomplishment.


----------



## Kris in MI

Lovely socks, Blueberry Chick. Watch out, as I have found socks quite addicting. 

Just to play devil's advocate on the furbaby lust. . . here's a pic of our latest litter, born last Thursday morning. Anybody in MI who wants one, they'll be ready about Thanksgiving, LOL.


----------



## Taylor R.

Aww I love kitties, but my landlord (and potentially my dog, as he's not been cat tested) do not. My son has this bizarre affinity with cats, and I so wish we could get him one. I've never met a cat who didn't love him; even the cats down the street that won't let anyone touch them will walk half a block to come see him, and his great aunt's vicious old tabby who doesn't like anyone is often found curled up with him while he sleeps at their house.


----------



## ejagno

Blueberry Chick, you did a fantastic job on the socks. I'm so jealous. I tried my first pair and got hung up on the heel and never picked up my DPN and sock yarn again. I've been thinking of giving it another go and looking at sights with beginner patterns. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Taylor R.

ejagno, with crochet socks at least, getting the technique down that first time was all it took. I can make pretty much any socks now, all it took was the one explanation that made sense. Keep trying!!!


----------



## Marchwind

Fantastic job on your socks Blueberrychick! Ejagno give those socks another try and make sure you come here and ask us for help if you get stick. If you can take pictures that really helps a lot too so we can see what is going on.

Life may be. Taking some very interesting turns shortly. We were told yesterday that although we are "essential" and have to work through the shut down, all leave has been cancelled (sick as well as annual). If we take any leave it will be considered furloughed time and we will not get paid for it. We will be paid through Sept 15th, after that it is unknown if we will get pay checks. We will get paid, eventually, but most likely not until things get running again. Unemployment I think is out because we will eventually be paid for time worked. I cannot access my savings, I don't think, because that is probably closed too. I'm trying hard not to worry about anything, that will only make it worse and it won't change anything. So I spin, knit and watch movies.


----------



## Kris in MI

ejagno, keep trying. I took out my first heel about three times, but then I suddenly 'got it'. That was top down. Now I'm about to try toe-up using magic loop (which I have not done before). I'm a bit anxious about using a new method, but I figure if I don't like it, I can always go back to my tried and true sock pattern.


----------



## BlueberryChick

ejagno, I couldn't get the hang of socks on DPNs at all! I've made a couple of pairs of tube socks and one hat on them, but socks with a heel flap and gussets--not happening! I decided to try a short circular (9 in circ) and, lo and behold, it clicked.

I found a pattern online as well as videos for each step of the same pattern. Here's a link to the first video--
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaKo-CBiURE[/ame]

If I can find a link to the pattern, I'll post it. You have to switch to either DPN's or a second circular for the heel flap and the toe decrease, but the video makes it very clear how to do that.


----------



## Miz Mary

BABY ORANGE kitties !!!! I have an affection to orange kitties ! CUTE ! 

BlueberryChick, NICE SOCKS !!!!


----------



## Pearl B

Ejagno,
What worked for me was large yarn, smaller needles (than called for that size yarn.) Plus Silvers sock tutorial
http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/

BlueberyChick, 
Nice socks! I like the colors.

Kris in MI,
Cute tabbies!


----------



## dhodge

Weever, nice to meet you! I am Darlene Hodge, Tx. Fairly new to this forum and enoy it immensely, have met the nicest people.
Hercsmama, I applaud you for taking on the role of caregiver to you Daddy. It's a huge sacrifice on the part of your and your family. Perhaps when your Dad gets settled he can give back in the form of his wisdom and life experiences. I am reminded of a story I would like to share with you. A son and his family took his father in when he was old and had lost some of his motor skills. Dinner time became a drudge nightly, he would knock over his glass and his plate and silverware would invaribly end up on the floor. The son and his wife were at their wits end. After weeks of distrurbing the family dinner, they put the father at a seperate table and gave him a wooden bowl and a spoon, with a plastic cup to drink from. The days turned into weeks and the father became more and more isolated in his son's home. One day the son saw his son working with a piece of wood and a chisel and hammer. He asked him what he was doing. The child replied, I am getting your wooden bowl ready. 
The son was stunned and discussed this with his wife. Soon the father was returned to the family table and given normal plates and silverware. He still knocked things over, but he was part of the nightly conversation and soon shared some experiences of his own.
I feel the moral of this story is that our children are watching what we do and in the end will treat us the way we treated others, as they really have no other experience to draw from. Your love and sacrifice will be returned to you some day. Just say no to the wooden bowl.:bow:


----------



## weever

Marchwind, so sorry to hear of the "interesting" developments with your job. Hopefully the (ahem) people in Washington will get their act together sooner rather than later, and all this silliness will end. 

Nice to meet you, too, dhodge. 

I am hiding in the house today. There is work outside to do, but I am not up to it. I was hoping for a rain day so that work would be postponed. Daughter is coming home from the big city tonight, and we will go "thrifting", and maybe tackle a fun project or two after supper.


----------



## frazzlehead

Ejagno, if you are comfortable knitting in general, and just having trouble with socks in particular, maybe read over the Frazzlehead's Handspun Sock Recipe - it works on any weight of yarn (so you can use slightly bigger yarn than 'sock yarn', I find that makes it much simpler to start out with) ... it's toe up, so you do have to start with Judy's Magic Cast On, but that's easier than it sounds and Cat Bordhi has a fabulous [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhBIS0AhhQY"]video [/ame]to show you how it's done. 


A garter stitch heel is easier than a regular one in some ways, because picking up those side stitches after is really simple.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Welcome, Dhodge, TX - I am "from there" but have been living in MN for years now. 

Today FEELS like fall - with unrelenting rain, gray skies, blustery winds, blowing leaves, and chilly temps. I just decorated the porches with my pumpkins and mums, etc and we have the first fire blazing in the fireplace. Our neighbors in South Dakota to our west got 44" of snow yesterday.  I know its coming and we just got lucky this time- it s only a matter of time. :shocked: 

I had hoped to get out to the garden to clean it all up but that is not happening today. Maybe tomorrow. 

Today I'll stay inside and get the house ready for next weekend's company - Autumn and Lucy are coming!!!! I'll make a pot of chicken and dumplings (my comfort food) and I'll take some time today to spin and knit and "chill" after a stressful, busy week and working on my day off.  

The counter is still covered with tomatoes so I think I will freeze those today. 

To all you sock knitter wannabes- you can do it! If I can do- anyone can do it! Just stick with it and you will conquer! I kept my first sock to remind me how hard it was to begin with and how far off I could get from the pattern. 

Have a wonderful day everyone and make time for fiber!


----------



## BlueberryChick

WIHH, we had the opposite if that weather here today. I set up a booth at a local festival and it got up to 90 degrees! We've had some cool mornings (well, cool by SC standards) with lows in the upper 40s to low 50s, but today was almost back to summer.

Back to the fall festival-- one of the organizers is a friend of DH and asked him just a couple of days ago if I would like to set up a Bede Sisters (my craft business) booth. There was no charge, so we said yes. It was the first time in years that I've had a show with zero sales. 


I had a great time though, because I brought my spinning wheel and spun all day! Loads of people stopped by and were so curious, from toddlers to older men. There were two girls from the booth next to me who came several times to watch me spin. They were so polite and asked great questions. 


At the end of the day, I had finished the wool I started and pulled out some Corriedale that I bought to practice on, and let them try. They loved it and must have thanked me a half dozen times!


Not quite the day I had expected, but very satisfying nonetheless.


----------



## Kris in MI

Rained all night here, power went out about 5 a.m. Hot and humid, feels more like August than October. Either that or somehow Michigan moved several states south overnight. Power finally came on about 3 p.m. and then we had a mad scramble to finish getting ready for my youngest dd's 16th birthday party.

Rain supposed to come back tonight, and continue until Monday, when our regularly scheduled October temps return.


----------



## Taylor R.

I've worked, worked, and worked some more this weekend. I went in yesterday at 5 pm, stayed until 5 am, then went back in at noon for another 10 hours. Sleeping for 4 hours in 48 is just not even close to enough. Night night!


----------



## JanetJ

Greetings, I've been a member of HomesteadingToday for a long time now, but I don't get by as much as I did those many years ago and generally when I DO stop by, it's just for a bit of reading. 

I'm happy to see such a nice, large fiber group here. I've been doing fiber for a while, and since we're on the subject of socks, I thought maybe I'd throw in a couple of pictures of my latest pair. 

The blue is gray mohair dyed a very dark blue with food coloring then mixed 50/50 with white shetland. The gray for the toes, heels and stripe are alpaca with 10% nylon. I spun all the yarn myself, and the fiber in the blue was all grown here at home. They are toe-up, and I have my own cast-on for toe-up socks. I haven't found any other cast-on that I like for it. I use Jenny's surprisingly stretchy bind-off for them so the top is not too tight to get your foot into.

For you new sock knitters, DPNs are easy, if you have wooden or bamboo needles. The metal needles are too slick and fall right out of your work. That can frustrate you enough to give up and never try again, but try changing your needles.

We are also surprised to see October here all ready. We already have our firewood in, and hay and oats for the animals. I think we're mostly abandoning the garden for the year, except for the dry beans. I'm hoping for enough dry weather for them to mature and dry.

Blueberry chick, I understand about the local festivals. I worked for months preparing for our local festival, since I manage the farmers market street. On the day of the festival, it rained. The first time in 30 years, it rained on harvest festival day. I made $22.20, and 10 cents of that was trading an apple for a pretty tumbled rock. Oh well...


----------



## Pearl B

Hi Janet,

I love your socks, they look warm!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so glad you checked in, JanetJ!

Welcome back! Your socks look great-when you say the heels are 10% nylon, do you blend in nylon roving with your alpaca or are you using a nylon thread alongside your yarn?


----------



## JanetJ

I blended the nylon into the fiber as I was carding it. I have a small drum carder, and generally I run everything through the carder at least 3 times to blend it well and get it nice to spin. I don't make roving. I make batts and just pull a sliver off the batt to spin. Making roving is just an unnecessary additional step for me. I wanna Spin!

I work at an alpaca fiber mill, so I just buy nylon roving from my boss when I need more nylon.


----------



## IowaLez

Oh Kris, the babies are gorgeous! Little kitties are so sweet!

My son is here and he brought the new kitten just adopted, a little 5 week old girl tabby, and it is so funny watching my 3 cats react. None want to hurt her, but if she tries to touch noses they jump out of their skins! She had to go to a forever home early, due to some bad human birth-family stuff. Pics to follow. Such a tiny little thing!


----------



## betty modin

There are times when any job but mine seems more doable-and this is one of them. With times so lean for schools, some of us specialists are seeing our time to do our jobs morph into more jobs to do-and not enough time to do any of them well. I don't know that people stop to think about the future of any country if it doesn't educate its citizens well. Almost it makes me ready to retire....but not quite yet. I still love seeing the look on a child's face when they finally 'get it' too much to leave it behind.

So many socks..and I'm trying to get a pair finished by Friday evening for my son's visit. It's his BD today. I pick him up on Friday from the airport for a few days worth of visit-and get to meet his girlfriend for the first time. It should be a good visit. The socks will take the place of the original intended gift, which can't really go home on the airplane...but, I don't have to figure out how to accomodate 2 large and rather unruly dogs if they come by plane.

The past few weeks have been full of gifts given and gifts given back. The wild turkeys are back this fall, and have been in the pasture and in the front yard almost daily. The half grown poults are so silly when they can't figure out how to get back out of the fenced yard. Thankfully, my dogs don't chase the birds (I've worked hard to teach them that since my chickens don't stay penned). The silly looking, gangly things run up and down the fences beeping frantically until I come out and start across the yard toward them, then they suddenly remember they have wings and take awkward flight into the nearest tree. 
The elk have been in the neighbor's apple trees right across the fence from my sheep all week in the early mornings. It's almost other worldly to come out in the early light and see them there in the half-darkness under the trees. 
A new friend has entered my life-a generous, caring person who has made me stop to reconsider my intention to remain single. After 21 years, that's a big stop...I'm not rushing or even sure where the friendship might go, but just the reconsidering says alot about this man.
These are the gifts given.

The gifts taken were my little pilgrim goose, Liza; my little canine companion of 14 1/2 years, T'nig; and-just this morning-the first of the little ewes I got when I moved here, my little Bridie girl. All of them had aged over the past months. None of this was unexpected, but it left a hole in the heart of this little farm.

The big gift taken was half of a wonderful couple I've grown to love over the past few years. They are my parent's age and are two of the sweetest, most loving people I've ever known. He died this week after 2 months of hospice care. Again, not unexpected, but there is a piece of my heart gone with him.

The cycle of the year matches the cycle of life itself. Summer, with its long days and fast growth, has gone.The trees are putting on their last gaudy show before going dormat; the geese are overhead on the way to warmer places; the little winter birds are beginning to arrive and looking for the bird feeders; the garden is done and put to bed. The yard smells of newly cut firewood and wet duff from the early heavy rains; and I'm ready to sit and spin by the woodstove. It doesn't get much better than that (unless there's apple pie in the oven too).

Enjoy the Autumn beauty; watch for the gifts of the season.

betty


----------



## ejagno

You are all so amazing and supportive. I promise I will give the socks another try.

Kay, thank you for the video tutorial.

Kris, let us know how the new technique works for you. I'm sorry you had to spend the majority of your day without power. Hope your temps become more bearable soon.

Marchwind, I'm sorry for this setback. The uncertainty is the worst part.

Pearl, thanks for the link. I watched it and I think I can do this.

Darlene, thanks for the story. It makes perfect sense.

Lona, I hope you had a wonderful afternoon with your daughter.

Lonna, I can't wait to watch the video. Thank you!

WIHH, actually it was your brave postings of your first sock that gave me the encouragement to try my first pair. At least yours looked like a sock. LOL

BlueberryChick, it sounds like you've touched some lives today with fiber. Great job!


----------



## Marchwind

Betty as always you paint the best pictures with your words. I am so sorry for all the lost gifts in your life. The gifts you have been given can never make up for those losses but you have wonderful memories to hold close to your heart. Congratulations on the relationship  It's a scary thing after so long. I've come to the decision that I'm happy as I am with my animals and my fibers. Dating is such a foreign thing to me and I've never really enjoyed it much, the newness is great but then the unreal expectations set in and the game playing drives me crazy. I wish you all the best a good relationship can bring you.

JanetJ great job on the socks, those will be toasty warm.

Lezlie can't wait for kitten pictures.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, this morning Philip and I are safely back from Norsk HÃ¸stfest in Minot, North Dakota. We were part of the Viking World display in Copenhagen Hall.

There was lots of fantastic music. When we could get away from our booth of textile demos and yarn and drinking horns, we saw a Finnish band perform, got to step into a Sami Laavu, went to a Frank Sinatra, Jr. concert, met the Oakridge boys, and connect with lots of old and new friends. I started a nÃ¥lbound hat with two colors, and got about a foot of Phil's silk trim done. It was soooo busy there! (And everyone was in the mood to spend money, too!) We had people from the Vikings TV show there too, and a lady from FOX took my card to give to the costume designer from the series! I also ended up on TV one night.

I met a master bunad maker from Telemark in Norway, the area Philip's family is from, and he gave me lots of tips on sewing bunads, and sold me a book that just came out weeks ago, all about bunads from Philip's particular area. It is amazing! The costumes from that area are covered in embroidery, tablet weaving, brocaded bands, appliquÃ©, and other decoration, while not being overdone. He also said he would mail me patterns!
This is what the costumes from that area look like:









Philip on the other hand, instead of sewing tips got black smithing and woodcarving tips from several of the artisans. They would see the loom he is carving for me and drag him away to teach him more! They can clearly see his talent! 

Besides being Vikings, we were in the bunad and folk costume fashion show. I had one of the few Swedish costumes, and Philip was one of four men, if you count the seven-year old boy. It was mostly Norwegian bunads, but there was one little girl in a Sami dress that was just adorable, made of young goat skin, and trimmed with band and tablet weaving.

I'll leave you with her picture, as I don't yet have any other pictures of the week.


----------



## Kris in MI

October is definitely back today. After a steamy Saturday, it is venison stew weather today: wet, windy, and about 54 degrees mid-day. And yes, I do have a pot of venison stew simmering on the stove 

Perfect day to try (for the third time) to cast on my new socks using magic loop. By George, I think I've got it! At least, I am currently about a dozen rows in and it's looking like the toe of a sock and not like a strange, twisted, holey mess.

btw, I'm doing the scylla socks as my first attempt at toe-up.


----------



## Marchwind

Svenskaflicka that sounds like so much fun! I can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I'm away in IA helping my daughter ream and clean and pack her apartment to move into a house. We've been so busy, there hasn't been time to do any fiber arts. I should be home by the weekend .... bringing sweet Punky girl with me for a week so her folks can do the actual moving.

Beautiful projects ... so many socks! Yay!! It's sock season again!! Any stirrings of a sock KAL??


----------



## JanetJ

Sock KAL?? I gotta start looking at some patterns!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Just checked my state fair judging results:1st place 
--blackberry jelly
-- quilt square pillow 


2nd place--

--Chokecherry jelly
-- Apron
-- Christmas stocking 
-- (drumroll, please...) Socks!! . 


And one of my former piano students got first place for socks; I didn't even know she could knit! 


I entered a few other things that didn't place, but I got a ribbon for about half of my entries. My prize money ($14) won't even cover the gas to the fair grounds, but I can enjoy my ribbons forever!


----------



## Lythrum

Congratulations on all of the ribbons Blueberry Chick!! 

I was just thinking to myself that it should be time for a KAL soon, before we get too close to the holidays.


----------



## Lythrum

When I make things for people, all I ever ask for is that they take a picture for me in what I made them, so that I can keep it with my project binder. Usually I get really not-so-good pictures, but I got a nice surprise from my friend that I knit the Hedera socks for. She was leaving with her husband on a car trip through New England, and during that time I got e-mails from her with pictures of my socks at various places in New England. It was pretty neat and showed off some of the places that they went. 

1. Vermont
2. Lake Placid, New York
3. Bar Harbor, Maine


----------



## Miz Mary

I am working on pair 2 of 6 pairs of socks ... EASY pattern ! ( I am doing them toe up though ..) 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simple-skyp-socks

LOVE everybody's socks here !


----------



## BlueberryChick

Lythrum, those are great pictures of some gorgeous socks! That's clearly a friend who appreciates the love and the work in handmade socks.

There's a goofy pair of plaid boxer shorts that get passed around the company where DH works. Whoever has them, has them for a year at a time and takes them wherever they travel. Some of them travel to pretty exotic places and they take pictures of the shorts--London, Egypt, China (I think). 


Miz Mary, you go girl!


----------



## Two Tracks

I like the calico one! we have 3 kittys thou, all drop offs, I love my kittys.....


----------



## Pearl B

I really like everyone's sock's :rock: 
& the kitties are just adorable :cute:

I ordered some things from knitpicks & they came in today. 
Some wood cable needles & I love 'em. I am getting to where I like doing cables & these are perfect. A package comes in 3 sizes, small, medium & large.

Got a pair of Boye Suede Slipper Soles. I wondered if they were going to be flimsy. To my surprise they are pretty good quality,good fit. Looks like with proper care they will last a good while. They came with Slipper Sock pattern I think Im actually going to use. The instructions came for knitted or crochet. Now that I think of it, they would make some excellent presents for the upcoming holidays.
Im really thinking of felting them as well. I remember GAM knitted a pair of beautiful (blue?) slippers & then felted them. Im thinking of doing something like that.

They had some Chroma Worsted, Autumn Day yarn on sale for $5.99. Of course I couldn't pass that up & am thinking of making another shirt.

I got some rovings to use on my hackle. One of the rovings I got is Wool of the Andes, Persimmon Heather. Its pretty close to my dye experiment gone astray :hysterical::hysterical:



I swear my camera just isn't picking up the color of mine right.


----------



## Woodpecker

2 days ago I reached 1 year Breast Cancer Survivor status! I want to thank all of you here for the many ways you each helped me do it.:grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind

YAY :clap::bow::dance::clap::happy::goodjob::bouncy: :kissy: :grouphug: Congratulations!


----------



## Miz Mary

Woodpecker..... that is an amazing thing ... praise God ! 

Pearl, I am enjoying your dye colors !!!


----------



## Taylor R.

Well, yesterday was our anniversary, and our families were so dead set on us actually going out this year that my aunt and my mom promised my kids they could come spend the night this weekend, so they went to my mom's yesterday, and they're going to my aunt's this evening. Two nights......in a row..........no kids. This is most definitely a first. The younger two only spend the night with family a few times a year, so this is unprecedented. We did go to dinner last night, but I'm staying home to go through clothes tonight while they're gone and can't impede me.

Some days it's so crazy around here that running to the gas station to fill up the car by myself feels like extreme luxury, but it sure is quiet around here when they're gone. I'm one of the luckiest mommas in the world. :rock:


----------



## Pearl B

Congrats!!! I hope you 2 have a wonderful evening :rock::drum:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My business made it to round two of a really cool contest! Grand prize is a Super Bowl commercial!

You can vote for me here: https://www.smallbusinessbiggame.com/MN/Spindle-Shuttle-and-Needle/382499/

Runners up get grants and other cool stuff. I'm excited!


----------



## Pearl B

Good luck,I hope you get it!
I just voted for you.


----------



## Marchwind

I voted last night. Do you know if this is one of those contests that you can vote every day for?


----------



## Kris in MI

This morning, it says voting is now closed. 

Svenska, I hope you win!


----------



## hercsmama

I tried to vote this morning as well, voting closed.
Good luck Kelsey!!:sing:

BTW, I'm wanting to get some of those awesome drinking horns from ya'll as Christmas gifts for my guys.
How can we go about ordering them????
I didn't see them in your shop......


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I should have posted this earlier, it was sorta my last-ditch effort for more votes. We'll see what happens! Thanks to everyone who voted!
Hercsmama, the drinking horns are on Etsy only right now. But by the end of the week, the new website will be up! Yay!
Drinking Horns!


----------



## Falls-Acre

A brief pop-in to say "hi"! I've been really busy recently, and it's not going to change anytime soon. Very little time to spend on the computer anymore. A raccoon broke into my chicken coop earlier this week and killed both my roosters and most of my hens. I blame the trap manufacturer since if their trap hadn't malfunctioned, the '**** would have been caught and safely removed. I wound up buying a new, better quality trap from Havahart instead and caught that little criminal! He is now soaking in some brine and will be aged a few days before freezing. But I still miss my chickens. 

On a brighter note, we leave for the National rabbit convention at the end of the week and will spend nearly a week immersed in all things rabbit. One of my favorite booths from the last time we went was one that displayed the fiber-related aspect of the Angora breeds. They are also holding a special competition with regards to rabbit fiber and items made from fiber relating to rabbits. Unfortunately I discovered the competition too late to have my amigurumi bunnies included. Still it should be fun to investigate!

Interestingly, nearly as soon as we return from that, the season of selling for the holidays will begin! November and December at the market. I've spent months preparing stock for them.


----------



## IowaLez

F-A,

I went to the National ARBA show twice, but many years ago. Usually the angora people, the NARBC, has a skein competition there. So just in case, bring any yarn that might be a good entry. I have won some nice prizes that way. I would Google the NARBC and check on that. Good luck at the show, I hope you have good judges. Not every judge around the country is a good one.


----------



## BlueberryChick

If anyone is looking for a wheel, I spotted this used Ashford Traditional on Ravelry today. The seller is asking $200, plus shipping. I'm not experienced enough with wheels to spot anything but the most glaring issues, so you might want the opinion of one of the experts around here, but it seems like a pretty good deal.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/used-tools--equipment-classifieds/2727642/1-25


----------



## Taylor R.

I wish that was in the budget!!


----------



## Marchwind

That is a fantastic price for a wonderful wheel. Ashfords are easily fixed if there are problems and parts and bobbins are easy to come by.


----------



## Marchwind

Last night was the general meeting of the membership for the Michigan Fiber Festival. I got voted in as a member of the board, Im not sure if Im happy about that or not. I have thought about running for the board but I wasnt sure when. I'm also excited about this opprotunity. It means a once a month meeting but Ill have to drive about an hour away to attend most of the meetings, and they are on a work night so I would have to take off time the following morning. It's a 3 year comitment. I'm also going to co-chair the volunteer committee, and the demonstrations committee. If any of the groups, guilds, or whatever in the Michigan area want to volunteer to come and demonstrate at the Michigan Fiber Festival in 2014 please let me know. It can be anything fiber related.


----------



## weever

Hoo boy, Marchwind. You ready for all that drama? :O


----------



## Woodpecker

I had my Mammogram yesterday and my oncologist has ordered a biopsy. I also had my PET scan today and will get the results from her tomorrow. If you all could pray this is benign I would really appreciate it.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Woodpecker, I'll be praying for you.


----------



## weever

What?! Did I miss something, Woodpecker? We were just celebrating your year's anniversary. Prayed...


----------



## Kris in MI

Prayers sent for you, Woodpecker.
:grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind

Hahahahaha! Weever if you can't beat'em, join'em . I'll fight from within. There are three new board members. Hey does you wonderful DH want to sign up to demonstrate socks on as clock machine? He would get a free pass I think, Hmmmm? You could bring your union loom and demo weaving. Think about it or anything else you want to demonstrate, or volunteer for.

Woodpecker holding you close in my thoughts. Stay positive!


AND, oh yay :dance: the government is back to work so I'll start getting paid again. Phewwwww! I was really getting worried for a bit.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

aw, Woodpecker, :shocked: I know this must be so scary. You will be in my prayers. Sending you hugs across the miles. 

Marchwind, the Shepherd's Harvest board conducts all their weekly/monthly meetings via phone and gotomeeting.com. I am surprised the Michigan group hasn't jumped on board this new technology. This is also how all my office training is done. Having "virtual online meetings" is the way to go - its environmentally responsible and the time saved driving too and fro is a consideration also.

I like your attitude about "changing from within". . I know the Michigan group will be a better place for your contribution and experience! I know sitting on board can mean an awful lot of stress and "drama" - so brace yourself. It could be a bumpy ride - from an attendees standpoint, thank you for your influence, sacrifice, and hard work to make the festival a great experience for others.


----------



## weever

Marchwind, we are so darn busy that we can't even think about it until we get to next spring and see how our life shakes out. I hate that all the joy has been sucked out and there's nothing but work left. But that's how it is right now.


----------



## sweet_mae

Woodpecker said:


> I had my Mammogram yesterday and my oncologist has ordered a biopsy. I also had my PET scan today and will get the results from her tomorrow. If you all could pray this is benign I would really appreciate it.


 Praying for you.


----------



## Woodpecker

weever said:


> What?! Did I miss something, Woodpecker? We were just celebrating your year's anniversary. Prayed...


After my first anniversary I had to get my first Mammogram and PET scan. They saw something on each. My doctor has ordered a biopsy to be done ASAP and a bone scan. They saw something on my scapula most likely related to chemo but they need to be sure. I am more worried about the biopsy this will be #4. At least my blood work was good praise God. Other than that I feel like I have been diagnosed again. Thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

bless your heart, Woodpecker. I can't begin to imagine. I know your mind is racing ahead to "What if..." but I also know that if there _is_ something wrong, there will be plenty of time to worry about it then. 

Try not to waste precious energy worrying today about "what if" until you know something more. 

Big hugs - and I sure wish you were close enough to come sit with me by the fire and share a cup of hot cocoa.


----------



## bergere

Woodpecker said:


> After my first anniversary I had to get my first Mammogram and PET scan. They saw something on each. My doctor has ordered a biopsy to be done ASAP and a bone scan. They saw something on my scapula most likely related to chemo but they need to be sure. I am more worried about the biopsy this will be #4. At least my blood work was good praise God. Other than that I feel like I have been diagnosed again. Thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts.


Sending healing thoughts!


----------



## Woodpecker

Wind in Her Hair said:


> bless your heart, Woodpecker. I can't begin to imagine. I know your mind is racing ahead to "What if..." but I also know that if there _is_ something wrong, there will be plenty of time to worry about it then.
> 
> Try not to waste precious energy worrying today about "what if" until you know something more.
> 
> Big hugs - and I sure wish you were close enough to come sit with me by the fire and share a cup of hot cocoa.


Thank you WIHH, I have been secretly dreaming of getting a spinning lesson from you!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Here are a few pictures I have to share.

While my granddaughter Lucy was here, she spun with me!

This was Lesson #1.


----------



## Woodpecker

I'd say Lucy is one lucky little girl, cute too!


----------



## Kris in MI

I'm still working on my scylla socks. Frustrated with them tonight, though, so I decided when I ran in to the LYS for a quick session with my knitting instructor that we weren't even going to talk about them (I had just frogged last night, restarted, then realized I restarted in the wrong place--6 rows later :hair )

So, instead, we talked about some other projects I'd like to do this fall, and one of them involves cables. She grabbed some chunky yarn, big needles, sat me down, and taught me how to do cables in about 10 minutes. So now I feel empowered again, and ready to frog my scylla socks some more. 

WIHH, your granddaughter is a cutie. Makes me want to run right down to South Carolina and hug my own little blonde sweetie.


----------



## ejagno

WIHH, those are some precious moments you've captured.

I'm so excited. DH is going hunting Friday night and Saturday morning. This means I can sneak in some much needed fiber therapy. I've been doing entirely too much work and not enough play.


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH thank you for your kind and thoughtful words. I will make the suggestion for the virtual meetings. I also have participated in such things before. Part of me feels that with certain personallities involved being physically present might be best, but I can at least make the suggestion. I have the app on my iPad and I will bring it up at my spinning group where one of the other board members will be.

Weever I am sorry things are so busy and stressful for you guys right now. It does take the fun out of something you love to do. Hopefully life will slow down so you can have a very low key winter. I'll ask you again as time gets closer to the MFF. In the mean time try to find some joy in your work.

Woodpecker I imagine you are scared but as WIHH says don't waste precious energy with worry when right now you don't know anything. Try to stay positive, we are all here behind you and will be their in spirit during your biopsy and scan.

Kris cables are great and lots of fun.

I have my spinning group meeting this morning so I'll have 4 hours of spinning time :dance:


----------



## bergere

Such beautiful photos WIHH! Makes me want to live there.


----------



## Miz Mary

Such a beautiful family WIHH !!

Woodpecker, prayers for you ..... so sorry you have to go through this !! 

Weever, I hope you find a happy fiber moment !!

I am LOVING our weather ....sun and high 60's/70 !! Getting alot of outdoor things done .... building a covered area so Hubby can chop wood in the rainy season undercover ..... 
Got the pool put away for winter ... 
Cleaning out the garage and selling large items ....

Still working on pair #2 of socks .... but doing them [email protected] time, they go slower and I'm now on the leg !!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Woodpecker, I just wanted to drop in to say that I've been thinking of you today and praying for a good outcome. 

And for others in stressful situations right now, I so hope for peace and comfort for you.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

this is what's headed our way. We're north of "Brainerd" in the center of the map in the smack dab middle of the heaviest snowfall area. 

I sure hope Cabin Fever gets around to stacking more firewood on the porch while I goof off at the fiber fair. :teehee:

After the fiber fair on Saturday, I plan to stay inside and snuggle up by the fireside and enjoy watching it snow while I spin.


----------



## Taylor R.

It was snowing about 30 miles from our house earlier. I haven't seen snow in October in years.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you BlueberryChick and Miz Mary. Thank you Marchwind too, I am trying to stay positive and am doing a little better. I would never forget you are all behind me, don't worry. You all help me so much that it means a lot to me! :grouphug: More so because most of you are way more advanced!


----------



## hotzcatz

Snow? In October? Isn't it a bit early for that sort of thing over there? Brrrr! Knitting by the fire sounds sensible. My DH is talking about skiing in Utah this winter (!!!!) other than freezing to death, I dunno if there's enough yarn spun to stay busy knitting for a week. I'm not going skiing in cold mucky snow. Not when there should be some sort of warm spot somewhere to knit. Cold. Ick!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I normally look for our first snowflakes around October 7th- so this is kind of late. (Remember, we are further north than 75% of the population of Canada so we are "up here" at the top of the state. Generally speaking, the southern US is about 6 weeks behind us when it comes to the cold stuff. 

Chances are this won't stay around very long because the ground is still so warm however (knock on wood), I have to remind myself of "The Big Hallowe'en Blizzard" that dropped 31" of snow here.  


so, yeah, this could be the beginning of the end of our Autumn. :shocked:


----------



## Marchwind

I hear Bemidji also got a dusting of snow this morning. I have to say I really miss the cold, the really cold weather. But I love winter, always have. We have been cold upper 30's to mid 50's and very wet. As much as I love fall I do NOT like the cold and wet, it goes right to the bone. I'm still refusing to turn the heat on in my house, that is what the wool sweaters and socks are for. I always look forward to things slowing down as things get colder. The turning inward of the self, reflecting on the past year and thinking about the next year.

I get to go and meet and pick up my two foster kitties this afternoon. They are big, adult cats, brothers, and they came from a horrific hoarding situation a few months back. I'm told they are both white and long haired. I grew up with a big long haired time cat, he was the first cat I ever had when I was a year and a half old. He was my best friend and we used to play hide and seek together. Ahhhhhh, the memories


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

For Woodpecker and others that are dealing with difficult issues-

_May you see the light in the darkness during these challenging times._
_May you feel the loving presence of those who hold you in their thoughts and prayers._
_May your spirit find what it needs to sustain you on this journey._
_May you discover your inner strength and face all difficulties with dignity and grace._
_May you be filled with comfort, love, strength, grace and a lasting sense of peace._​


----------



## hercsmama

Hey all.
Big hugs and many good thoughts going out to everyone here.

So, guess what I did Friday afternoon?
I got my Fur Trappers License, how crazy is that? 
Dh has his already, so I am going to be his "official" trapping buddy now. Nuts right?
As far as fibery pursuits, I have begun the front of "the sweater that never ends"! Very exciting stuff.:banana: Of course it may take me 6 months to complete, so I'm not all that worked up about it.
I have managed to get two more pairs of socks done, and plopped out three hats. I really need to take some pictures...


----------



## Miz Mary

Marchie , cant wait to see kitty pics !!! 

WIHH, thats a beautiful poem ... thank you for sharing it .....

Spent all day yesterday in the ER .... FIL took a tumble down the stairs .... between 73 years old, the COPD and running out of breath , legs that dont work well and the Scotch it was only a matter of time ..... so now I need to rearrange the upstairs furniture and bring his tv upstairs ..... scared me so bad my heart went wacky again .... good to know it IS stress and fear that make it go wacky ! Im good now, he fractured some ribs and has chest/back contusions .... we prayed right after it happened and I am SO thankful God heard our prayers - it could have been SO much worse !!! 

We got 2 cords of wood we are splitting and stacking ... love this time of year !! 
They are still saying our weather is going to be sunny and in the high 60's all week !! Usually we are drowning in rain by now !! 

I have so many projects I WANT to do .... have alot of fiber that needs combed and spun up ... have winter hats and scarves I want to knit .... I have my loom I want to weave on .... but I have these 6 pairs of socks to get done since Im being paid for them .... almost done with the second pair !

Hercsmama, thats WAY COOL your a "TRAPPER " !!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I can't believe it is the end of Oct already. I don't think I've come up for air since late July when canning season started. So far, I have 521 jars put by as well as quarts of dehydrated & ground herbs & spices. I've helped birth a baby, help my DD ream & clean her apartment and help her pack for a move, kept my precious Punky for a week, helped my son & DIL move. Cooked for countless church outreach programs, helped organize & run our guild's Spin-In, started my spinning and knitting for Christmas. I'm two weeks behind getting my soaps made for the Christmas buying season and prepping my garden for spring. Whew! I am so ready for snow & cold!!


----------



## Pearl B

WIHH,
You have the cutest little grandaughter! 
Woodpecker,
Praying for you & wishing you the best.
Hercsmama,
Way to Go! Cant wait to see a **** skin cap!
Miz Mary,
Praying for speedy recovery for your FIL. Its scary when they get older.
Im glad your heart is alright too. Stress can do terrible things.
MLF,
You have been busy!! Just reading about all you did almost most me tired - Haha
I see why your ready for winter. I hope you get some time for you & to relax.

Im just working on getting a finish on my traveller & e-spinner, & enjoying the cooler weather.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

It's great so many are popping in to catch up!
Autumn is traditionally "our busy season" - as if the other three seasons aren't busy at all. 

On Saturday I went to another fiber festival - see this thread for all the pictures

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...rts/498519-cambridge-fiber-fair-tomorrow.html

and soon we will be heading south for my niece's wedding in Florida! Knitting will be the only thing that will get me ON to the plane. 

I have been spinning that lovely Mountain Color BFL Bluebonnet colorway sent to me by Lythrum (thats whats on the Bluebonnet wheel)

and on the Norwegian wheel, I have been spinning clouds of green fiber for Frazzlehead's Heart's Ease - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-ease the easier version of the Danish Tie Shawl but with the knitted edge instead of the Danish crochetted one! I am pretty excited about that since I think it will be perfect for the Celtic festival I do in the summertime. 

Shortly, I will begin spinning the 8 ounces of brown moorit Shetland I have and then I can start my Sundance sweater that keeps getting put on the back burner. I also have a project bag with Jane Thornley's "Bloom" in it ready to start. 

Oh. And I cast on a pair of Christmas socks, too. 

Yesterday we cleaned out the garden - took out stakes and cages and markers and twine and vines, etc - and then we stacked firewood on the porch in the middle of the snowfall. It was gorgeous. I love the sound of falling snow and with all the fall leaves still on the trees, the sound was mezmerizing. OH, and I made a snowman and Cabin Fever and I had a snowball fight. :grin: 

I took the gate off the garden and now the deer can come and clean it up for me. 

Then it was back inside to start a pot of soup with the last of last year's butternut squashes. Still delicious after a full year in the root cellar. 

We still have firewood to bring in from the woods and machines to winterize. Autumn is in full swing!

It's a little bit sad to close this chapter on 2013 - but I feel relief as well. Now begins INSIDE time by the fireside and with my knitting and spinning.
(Pics are of a 1 year old Butternut squash from down in the root cellar - I actually harvested it on September 28th, 2012 - and the view out the backdoor yesterday.)


----------



## Kris in MI

The cold weather is heading my way, too, WIHH, but unfortunately not the snow. The snow would be A-OK with dh and I; we miss living in the U.P. and the snows that fall and winter brought up there--it's been 20.5 years since we moved back downstate, but the U.P. is always in our hearts. Sometimes we also talk about "What if he'd taken that job at Arctic Cat way back in '98 and we lived in far northern MN"? We're going to be those weird old people who retire in the land of ice and snow, LOL.

Anyway, because of the freezing cold nights coming, I spent today harvesting my kale, broccoli, cabbages, brussels sprouts. . . and picking the Granny Smith apple tree. Now my garage is stuffed with cole crops, winter squash, and apples. Lots to keep me busy with in the next few days when the outdoor conditions (40's and rain) make indoor work much more inviting.

Dh fired up the wood boiler last weekend, now I get to snuggle up to him and smell wood smoke in his beard every night after he stokes the boiler. :kiss:

It's also nice to change to hearty menus instead of the summer grill fare. Chili, venison stew, pasties. . . :happy:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kris in MI said:


> now I get to snuggle up to him and smell wood smoke in his beard every night after he stokes the boiler. :kiss:
> 
> :happy:


 doesn't get any better'n that, does it! We're having pasties on Wednesday!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I have been spinning clouds of green fiber for Frazzlehead's Heart's Ease -http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hearts-ease the easier version of the Danish Tie Shawl but with the knitted edge instead of the Danish crochetted one!


Is this the one in "Just Keep Knitting"??

Speaking of which, had a young, single mother totally frustrated with ... well, life as a single mother mostly! ... I handed her a small circular knitting loom and some yarn and told her, "Just keep knitting" until it passes. She made 3 hats within 24 hours and the next time I saw her, she was beaming.


----------



## frazzlehead

WIHH, you are gonna love wearing Hearts Ease. That is the most comfortable, easy to wear shawl I own - it's like a vest, only different! I have been thinking I need someone to order one on commission so I can knit another, I love that pattern so much.  All handspun is gonna be fab! Can't wait to see it!

(MLF - yeah, it's from Chapter 2 of Just Keep Knitting)

I am super busy just now - getting ready for the craft show this coming weekend, and then the following weekend is my co-teach (last step for certification as an instructor for first aid classes) ... so I'm kinda drowning.  I ordered business cards with my info and care instructions for hand knits/wovens/etc and I'm using those as price tags on my items - cheap, effective, and easy! They arrived today so I was labelling a bunch of things.

Next step, print patterns for the kits I am offering (for shawls and bippers), and make a form for commission knitting - I figure I'll be ready to take a few commissions for shawls and coats, you never know!

Have been reading along and I do send love to everyone, even if I haven't taken time to reply I do think of you all often!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

What a great idea, Frazzle!! Business cards with care instructions! Can I borrow the idea?? I've been wanting to have cards made for my fiber arts/milk soaps/lotions but haven't gotten a RoundToIt. Ones that are just mine  and not the MLF ones. This is a terrific addition!


----------



## frazzlehead

Go for it! There is a great printer here in Canada that does cheap business cards etc, so I get mine done there - I use one of the 'free' designs for most of my personal stuff, so copying that for these was cheap ... and easy!

All I needed then was a single hole punch tool, some yarn (gee, I think I have that... loom waste is perfect in fact) and I was off to the races!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I already use the farm's business cards for labeling my yarn, but attaching a separate tag with care instructions. This is two-fer, and one of those things that was right in front of my face but didn't smack me hard enough to get my attention!!!


----------



## Woodpecker

Wow I see I missed a lot in the day I wasn't on. My biopsy is scheduled for tomorrow. I pray to God this turns out to be nothing!


----------



## Kris in MI

Prayers for a favorable biopsy, Woodpecker.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Praying for you, Woodpecker! Hugs!


----------



## Taylor R.

You're in my thoughts, Woodpecker.


----------



## hercsmama

:grouphug:Sending many hugs and good thoughts Woodpecker.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all, boy am I nervous.


----------



## Taylor R.

I've informed my husband that I'll be needing him to start on some handmade rustic wood buttons for me. I saw some amazing ones in a Rav ad and thought, "Dang, DH could do that!"


----------



## Kris in MI

Good luck with that, Taylor. I see the odd stray antler sitting around in the basement and think "Dh could slice that into rings and make some cool buttons", but so far no go.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Woodpecker said:


> Wow I see I missed a lot in the day I wasn't on. My biopsy is scheduled for tomorrow. I pray to God this turns out to be nothing!


Have a restful night, Woodpecker. We'll be praying for you. :angel:


----------



## weever

Prayed for a good night's sleep tonight and a good test result tomorrow...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kris in MI said:


> Good luck with that, Taylor. I see the odd stray antler sitting around in the basement and think "Dh could slice that into rings and make some cool buttons", but so far no go.


Kris, I have about 20 pounds of antlers cut for buttons. Let me know how many you want and they are yours! Seriously.


----------



## Marchwind

Lucky Kris . If you are handing out antlers I'd take a few 

Here are some not so good pictures of my foster kitties. I'll try for more today if I can but they are always wanting to sit on me or rub all over me, they are quite the lover boys. There are 3, two white boys and one all black. They are beautiful.

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr


Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr

This is the little stray I picked up in my neighborhood. He was curled up at the base of a big tree on a cold and rainy day. I think he will be called Edison, after the neighborhood.


Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## Marchwind

And a couple of gratuitous dog walk pictures. Tucker is the Collie and Belu (Bee-loo) is the Blue Pit Bull cross.

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr


Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## Marchwind

And a couple of gratuitous dog walk pictures. Tucker is the Collie and Belu (Bee-loo) is the Blue Pit Bull cross.

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr


Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## Woodpecker

Well I did my 4th biopsy! It went really well and I am not in any pain. Thank you for all your prayers. Now to pray that this is benign.:grouphug:


----------



## Kris in MI

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Kris, I have about 20 pounds of antlers cut for buttons. Let me know how many you want and they are yours! Seriously.


Wow! Just wow! I'm bowled over at your generosity. How about a dozen? Buttons, not pounds


----------



## Kris in MI

Woodpecker, still praying for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Woodpecker

I just want to say that I am wearing the prayer shawl and socks Cyndi knitted me last year. God bless you Cyndi!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kris in MI said:


> Woodpecker, still praying for you. :grouphug:


Ditto! Get a good night's sleep, Woodpecker; you deserve it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Covering you prayer from head to toe!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I'm not dead!

I'm in Bemidji, at Swedish school. I'm teaching nÃ¥lbinding, and gave a lecture on Viking women tonight.  I'm also learning lots of Swedish (language.)

And I knit in the evenings. I have finished a sweater, knit a hat, and started legwarmers.

Woodpecker, I'm praying for you!


----------



## ejagno

Marchwind, the animals are precious but that fall scenery is just plain beautiful. Woodpecker, you are in my thoughts and prayers. I finally got a few pics of my little fur baby "Rambo" but he was swatting his paws and they all came out blurry. I'll have to take one while he's sleeping. LOL


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka if you get into town one day there is a knit store on 15th I think it is, across the street from Erbet's & Gerbert's. It is called Yarn Dance. Also if you stop at the Ben Franklin downtown say, Hi!, to my friend Karen for me. You I will have to visit Paul Bunyan and Babe at the lake front and definitely go into the visitor's center here, it's a hoot. My kids went to school at the charter school that is housed at the French village. Love Concordia


----------



## Two Tracks

I could go crazy on the "like" buttons in the fiber forum... I'll just chime in and say Woodpecker, prayers and hugs for you! 

On another note...I went to my "mom in laws" yesterday and noticed her scarecrow with a hat on...I thought "Is That my.... Yes it is!" She put my Great Grandfathers WW1 military felt hat on her scarecrow! and it was all warped! I hardly recognized it! I was not pleased with her actions. Yes, I had left it in their basement (and totally forgot about it) but geese, my 10 yr old daughter says "shouldn't that be in a museum?" Yes, there are hat's like this in museums and it's sitting on a scarecrow with holes in it to attach a rope around it to hold on the stupid scarecrows head! Grrrrr "Venting here"


----------



## weever

Oh my word, two tracks. Not cool, at all.

Snow here this morning. Wet, sloppy stuff...


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all! As I'm sure many of you know waiting is the worst part. I need to wait around 5 days for the results. I also need to get a bone scan done too.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Woodpecker, yes, waiting is so very hard. I'll be away from my usual Internet access this weekend, so I may not be able to check in, but I'll be praying for you.


----------



## ejagno

Finally got my new kitty to sit still long enough to get a picture.


----------



## Marchwind

Oh TwoTracks I would be livid. I hope you said something to her. How thoughtless 

Woodpecker keep yourself busy and the time will fly or at least go quicker. Keeping you in my thoughts.

Very cute kitten


----------



## ejagno

Woodpecker, praying you get some news soon and it's great news.


----------



## Woodpecker

ejagno said:


> Woodpecker, praying you get some news soon and it's great news.


Thank you, I have never been so scared. I was talking to my oncologist the other day when I said that now I know what treatment is like I definitely don't want to do it twice.


----------



## mamajohnson

prayers for you Woodpecker! I understand what you mean about not wanting to do treatment twice. I sure would not do it again. 

I have been working like crazy, so haven't had a chance to pop in. It is a good thing though. I gave two of the girls at the office a scarf for their birthday. Now all the girls in the Production area (and a couple more in the front office) are asking if I sell scaves! So, I am knitting like crazy to try and sell some. 

We are getting some cooler weather, and I am loving it! I have some questions, but think I will start another thread about that subject......

:thumb:


----------



## Shazza

I havent been here for ages....have been madly knitting and spinning building up my stock for a few market stalls. I think I have RSI in my shoulder now lol. Getting the sheep shorn in a few weeks, cant wait to spin fresh fleeces  
I was wondering if there will be a Christmas handmade swap again this year?


----------



## Marchwind

Shazza you have been on my mind lately. I hope you aren't effected by the fires.


----------



## Shazza

No Susan we live in Victoria, the fires are in in New South Wales which is the state north of Victoria....but I hope it isnt the beginning of a horrible Summer here.


----------



## Marchwind

I'll keep you in my thoughts. I know you are just beginning your summer. Stay safe!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yesterday I came home from the Swedish school in Bemidji. Wow what a week! 

I taught nÃ¥lbinding to about 15 people, only two of whom decided they wanted to keep it up in the future. Thankfully they didn't all show up to class at once! I worked on my Swedish, sang in a Swedish choir, acted the part of Santa Lucia, and gave a lecture on Swedish Viking women. I also tried a real Swedish _bastu_ (sauna) on Friday night. The second time we came out of the little log house with the woodstove, too hot to stay in a minute longer, it was snowing! I waded down into the lake anyway! lol! 
Overall, it was a good week, and all my words are still scarmbled. I'm just as likely to respond to a question in Swedish as English right now. Poor dh doesn't speak Swedish. 

On the way home, we stopped at the Bemidji wool mills, and I scored! I got three great big balls of Merino roving in charcoal, dark teal, and wine, and three big cones of warp in teal, light blue, and grey. I'm gonna get that warp-weighted loom up and running! I also find it a testament to how wonderful my friends are that they asked me if I was sure I was done, and if I needed a bit more time to shop in the yarn and wool section. 

Now, back to packing up yarn and drinking horn orders. They all piled up a bit over the week. 

:viking:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Back from SAFF! I had a great weekend of shopping for yarn and fiber, and taking spinning classes. I took one called Spinning 911, to help with whatever problems or questions we were having. The others were Plying Techniques and Drafting-The Long and Short of It. Both were so interesting and my head is spinning (pun intended) with all the information.

I especially enjoyed the plying class. We tried Navajo plying, cable plying and plying with other stuff. I loved plying some of my plain old medium grey Corriedale with sparkly purple thread. It made me laugh!


I bought lots of funky fiber to try and spin--Tibetan yak, baby camel, silk (never tried it before this weekend), alpaca and some superwash. I really want to try to spin yarn for socks.


Abby Franquemont taught the drafting class. She was so much fun and we had an amazing time. She has a good many YouTube videos available if you would like to see her.


WIHH, I found Kathleen Taylor and said hello. She's just lovely! Thanks for pointing me in her direction.


Woodpecker, I thought of you many times this weekend. Still praying for peace of mind and good news for you.

ETA: Almost forgot! I met a very nice lady through Ravelry, who let me keep my wheel in her SUV, while I was between shopping and classes. She was helping a friend with a booth, selling mohair locks. She gave me a lesson on spinning locks right there at her wheel at the entrance to the booth. I am in love with spinning from locks!


----------



## Lythrum

Shazza! Glad to see you back again 

SF - have you considered making some YouTube videos on nÃ¥lbinding? It would be handy to have some in English since so many of them aren't. Glad you enjoyed your Swedish school. 

Blueberry Chick - glad you had fun too, sounds like a busy time.  I watched some of Abby's videos on YouTube to get myself going on the drop spindle, and they were great.

Woodpecker - prayers for you!

MamaJ - good luck with the sales. Make sure to get paid in advance if you are making them special for them, I ended up having to shake down a couple of deadbeat co-workers for money for hats that I made them and it wasn't pretty. :hammer:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have considered making a DVD series, I just haven't had the time yet. Maybe I'll get one done before Thanksgiving.

In the meantime, if you look for the "Finnish Stitch", there is a series of videos on how to make a mitten that are in both Swedish and Finnish and explain things very well.


----------



## Marchwind

Ahhhhhh, yes, the great Bemidji Woolen Mill. You can order on line too. It sounds like you had a great week at the Swedish village.

Blueberry Chick Abby? Lucky you!


----------



## Woodpecker

Great news, my oncologist just called and the biopsy was benign! Thank you for all your prayers, I know they helped! I had my bone scan today too and will see her on Thursday for those results. Thank you so much friends!


----------



## Taylor R.

Hooray!! I'm so glad it turned out okay, Woodpecker.


----------



## Kris in MI

:banana::dance::happy::bouncy: Doing all kinds of happy dancing with you, Woodpecker! That is awesome news!!


----------



## BlueberryChick

:dance: Joining in the happy dance with Woodpecker!! Woo-hoo! :happy:


----------



## Mrs. Jo

Finally a break in the homeschooling. I think I can say we started the year off well and now we just have to keep going. 
Now that the twins are older (10 months) I am so ready to spin again. I've been doing little fiber related things like dying some wool, combing and fiddling with a new wheel, a roadbug. I'm kind of in between projects, and I think I want to wash some wool so I'm going to do the Jacob fleece I bought a few years ago. I'm hoping it's going to wash clean and not leave a sticky residue. It's not a big fleece at all so it should be doable winter project for me. 
This forum is so active! It's fantastic to see it so busy!


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all! I am beyond grateful to God to be having such good news. I am also thankful for the hundreds if not more prayers that were sent my way!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Prayers of Thanksgiving, Dreamy!


----------



## Woodpecker

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Prayers of Thanksgiving, Dreamy!


Thank you. I have no doubt your covering me in prayer from head to toe helped!


----------



## bergere

Woodpecker said:


> Great news, my oncologist just called and the biopsy was benign! Thank you for all your prayers, I know they helped! I had my bone scan today too and will see her on Thursday for those results. Thank you so much friends!


Out Standing news!!:banana:


----------



## gone-a-milkin

I havent hd much to add to this thread for October, but I have been reading along.
Today was a bit sucky for me. Woke up to find my white goat DOA out there.
She hdn't been sick so I can only guess what happened to her. 
No visible trauma or anything. 
Perhaps she died in her sleep, right? 
It poured down rain all night long (4 inches!) which makes the whole process a bit grim to deal with. 


Tomorrow is another day though! 
And the grey goats still have eachother, which I am really thankful for.
One less mouth to feed through the winter too, honestly.
But still, blergh.




Rest in peace, Aurora.


----------



## weever

That *is* a bit sucky. I'm sorry for your loss, GAM.

We lost a lamb today, too. Just don't get used to that. In our case, it was worms. (And yes, I did just say to The Farmer a few days ago--don'tcha think we need to deworm the sheep one more time?)


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Worms is an ongoing battle for me too. 
This summer was so mild and wet. 
I spent a lot of money on dewormer this year.
That stuff has gone up in price noticably lately!

With Aurora I have wondered all long how old she actually was.
The seller told me she was 4 when I got her a year and a half ago.
I always thought she might be quite a bit older than that. 
Not that it matters.


----------



## Pearl B

That sucks, sorry for your loss GAM.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

So sorry to hear that. I've lost many a goat and sheep, and one never gets used to it.


----------



## Marchwind

Oh GAM I am sorry to hear this . So sad

Yay woodpecker!

Both ends of the spectrum


----------



## Kris in MI

GAM, I'm sorry for your loss.

Anybody remember those kittens I posted a picture of a few weeks ago? Well, early last week I discovered that their mama had barely been caring for them, and as of last Tuesday she had abandoned them. I brought the living three (rest were dead when I figured out that even though she was near them, she hadn't been feeding them) into the house and have been trying to save them. Two of the three have since died. The one that remains is now a month old and only weighs about 8 ounces, but he eats with gusto and in the last couple days has started to run, and climb, and purr when you hold him. It is the black and white one, if anyone wants a very people bonded housecat in a few weeks. I can't put him back in the barn this time of year and we can't have indoor animals due to allergies.


----------



## MDKatie

Wonderfulnews, Woodpecker!! :clap:

I'm so sorry about Aurora, GAM!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Awww GAM, I'm so sorry. It's never easy to lose an animal unexpectantly.

Kris, hope you find a home for the little one.


----------



## Taylor R.

I've done 3 paid projects in the last couple weeks. None of the folks who commissioned me know each other at all. I never advertised anywhere (other than my kids and other family wear my creations often). I've made almost $50, plus lots of leftover yarn. Exciting!! I better not take another project on until I finish my daughter's owl hat, though, or I may have a mutiny on my hands.

I'm so sorry about your goatie, GAM. 

We're going to look at some French Angora rabbits on Friday, and I'm hoping they look as good in person as they do in the pictures. Here's the pretty little doe that I'm hoping for.


----------



## Woodpecker

So sorry for your loss GAM.


----------



## Two Tracks

Woodpecker!!! How absolutely wonderful!!! Great news indeed!!!

Thanks GAM for your memorial photo, sorry for your loss...

Kris, Sorry about those sweet kitties...very sad

Well, remember my Great G'pas wool felt WW1 hat... I did "save it" from the scarecrows head ~grrr~ and looked for the photo's I had of him in the hat doing his service in Germany, I'll show you all (I think it's cool) I'm posting 5 photo's but I couldn't leave any out!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Two Tracks, so glad you were able to salvage that very special hat!


----------



## Marchwind

Kris that hurts to hear . I'm glad you were able to save one. you might want to see about getting mama fixed, especially if she isn't a good mama. How sad 

WIHH I've seen some of your pictures. It looks like you had a fantastic time with family and friends. Can you imagine the snow is sand, even for a minute?


----------



## Marchwind

TwoTracks great photos of your grand father. I wonder if you can find a restorer to fix that hat? I'm not sure what something like that would cost but you could look into it. My brother in law knows about that sort of thing if you want I can ask.

Well it is raining buckets here today. It started last night and I think it is due to continue through tonight. It is also freakishly warm. It is warmer outside than it is inside my house, very strange.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

and as we say goodbye to October, I will repost our iconic Hallowe'en photos of our fireplace for those who haven't seen it. 


Mind you, this was entirely accidental. 



I had just decorated the fireplace for fall, placed a few pumpkins and lit the candles, then snapped a photo. 














I didn't like how glarey and bright the photo came out, so I flipped off the lights and snapped another shot. 


When I looked at the photo, I was really creeped out. :shocked:







THIS is what came out....






HAPPY HALLOWE'EN, EVERYONE!​


----------



## Kris in MI

Great picture, WIHH.

Two Tracks, that hat definitely did not belong on a scarecrow! I'm glad you were able to rescue it. Very neat photos of your great-grandfather.

Warm, windy and rainy here today. Power went out in the night, but came on again about quarter after 6. Except down at the horse farm, where I had to feed breakfast wearing my little headlamp. Too wet to get anything done there today other than feed, so I have the rest of the day off. Going to run some errands this morning, then plan on doing some knitting this afternoon. Working on knitting a stuffed horse for dgd out of this book http://www.amazon.com/Knitted-Farm-Animals-Easy---Knit/dp/0823085945/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1383226108&sr=8-2&keywords=how+to+knit+farm+animals


----------



## hercsmama

Hey all!
GAM, I'm so sorry, that is always so hard.
Kris, big hugs to you as well.
Two Tracks, excellent save!
Woodpecker, WOOHOO!!!!
WIHH, awesome pic, very creepy..:runforhills:
Everyone else, love ya tons!

Well, have I told ya'll just how much I love living here? I haven't seen a real Fall in so long.
today it is 51 for the high, the Cottonwoods all around the house are raining golden leaves, literally, it looks like rain, and the woodstove is keeping the house so comfie.
Life is good. 
Stressful, with Daddy here. He is alot of work, but I'm managing pretty well I think. There are days that I seriously question whether or nor I made the right decision in bringing him here. I really can't just go when I want to any more, but all in all, I'm glad we did it.:thumb:
This afternoon, I'll be pulling out the Yak fiber I got at the fiber fair. I was going to work on it earlier this month, but life got in the way.
Wow, I've been sitting here for 15 minutes typing this little bit. I keep looking out the window to watch the gold rain fall, so beautiful.. I wish I could capture it in a photo, but could never do it justice. I'd share it with all of you so you could just sit and forget your troubles, and just "be" with me this morning...:grouphug:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hercsmama, I TOTALLY "get" what you are trying to convey. As a lifelong southerner and Texan, I only dreamed of the autumns I am enjoying now up here. 

I forget - how long have you been there and have you "enjoyed" a Nebraska winter yet? :teehee:

As to the situation regarding your father, though right now the situation may seem interminable, just remember, this too shall pass.  :grouphug:


----------



## hercsmama

No, no winter yet :runforhills:.
Oh I know the situation with Daddy won't be forever, to be honest, I don't know that he will be here by this Summer :grouphug:


----------



## Kris in MI

I interrupt this thread for some breaking news:







I'm going to be a Grandma again in early July  :bouncy:



My eldest and his fiance are expecting, unexpectedly. Their wedding was being planned for mid-July, so now with this new baby on the way, wedding will most likely be moved up. Their daughter just turned 18 months yesterday.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

congrats, Grandma!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Been busy making soap today.

scented Oatmeal, Milk & Honey
un-scented Oatmeal, Milk & Honey
Stress Relief
Dragon's Blood
Lavender
Lavender/Mint
Castile
Cotton Blossom
Bay Rum (just a 6 bar test batch)

Just a reminder that I'm taking orders for my Lanolin Lotion (naturally scented, Patchouli, Lavender or Lavender/Patchouli) See this thread for more details.

It's been raining for 24 hours and unseasonably warm. I've been working on a couple simple feather & fan scarves for gifts


----------



## hercsmama

:clap:Congratulations Kris!!


----------



## Two Tracks

WIHH, that is super cool effect, and on Halloween!! Thanks for sharing it.

Thanks all for "liking" my Gt. G'pa photo's, a sort of tribute to a Veteran and a good man, I'm told.

Congratulations Kris, very exciting 

Hercsmama, Treasure your Daddy, nice read

MarchWind, It's been weird warm here too and rainy also. Yes, I would like to restore it for sure, it has been weathered since I last saw it, apparently it has been used as a scarecrow hat for last 4 years, I guess I didn't pay attention.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Congratulations Kris!! As much as I love my one and only grandchild, I can't wait until the kids have more. Never would I believe I could have loved anyone more than I did one of my children ... until I had a grandchild.


----------



## ejagno

WIHH, that is one spooktacular fireplace. LOL 

Halloween was a total bust in our area so they've moved it to Saturday night. We had flooding and severe storms so there was no trick or treating.

I want a rewind button. I somehow missed September and October. 

Here in the south we are in that transition phase where you keep out all of your summer clothes for those daytime highs in the 80's and start dragging out the long sleeves and sweaters for those chilly mornings and evenings. It's a mess.

DH's cell phone lit itself up like a spotlight in our bedroom at 3am this morning so needless to say I've been awake. I kept waiting for the screen to go off but I finally had to get out of bed, go unplug it and turn it face down. He's still sleeping like a baby. I'd like to go smack him upside the head with it so we can both have a loooong day today. I keep asking him to turn it face down since this isn't the first time this has happened. Grrrrr!

Oh well, might as well go make the coffee to get this day in motion. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Marchwind

I know, I know it's the first! About to post the new FAC now.


----------



## hercsmama

Ahem, Hey Marchie, helpful hint, it's November, not December........
Since you're in such a hurry to get us to next year by skipping months. LOL...
I know, I'm a Smartbutt. LOL!:nana:


----------



## Kris in MI

Yeah, don't post it as December. Because I want November to go way slower than October did.

Or, maybe, post it as October and see if we gain time. LOL


----------



## Marchwind

The new FAC is up. Please post there now. Here is the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...s/499609-fac-november-2013-a.html#post6801718


----------

